# Hey look at what we caught



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

like 5 years ago.







I think most of the other guides were still fishing from the bank. 
This I know for sure , it wasn't caught on no 20$ lure. Enjoy.opcorn:


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Blake since you dislike me so much why don't you do yourself a favor and remove my fish that I just caught in my boat that you are holding from the home page of your web site.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Free country. I love ya man.


----------



## fishinforfish (Mar 30, 2009)

blakester said:


> like 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! That is dirty. I do not know what you have against surf rat personally, but to attack someone like that intentionally online for all to see is just f*cked up...

I have personally seen his lures and the action that they have, and they are some mighty fine lures. I cant wait to get my hands on some of them. Don't be disgruntled with his success bc you did not think of the idea first. The price of the lure is worth every penny. All i can say...


----------



## wavygravy (Oct 28, 2008)

I realize you guys run competing charters in the same area, but trash talking like a 12 year old online doesnt necessarily lead to more business. Im glad I booked with David when we did and we caught our share of nice fish, and he acted like an adult...


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

fishinforfish said:


> Damn! That is dirty. I do not know what you have against surf rat personally, but to attack someone like that intentionally online for all to see is just f*cked up...
> 
> I have personally seen his lures and the action that they have, and they are some mighty fine lures. I cant wait to get my hands on some of them. Don't be disgruntled with his success bc you did not think of the idea first. The price of the lure is worth every penny. All i can say...


I did not attack anyone, I'm sure their a great lure. Think you need to go back and read what I said, his name was not mentioned, if he took it personal well that's a personal problem. Your have your right to your opinion same as me. Like I said the fish in the picture was not caught on a 20$ lure. Hope you buy all you can get your hands on. Can't replace a live mullet is all I know, I don't care if there diamond studded. Man ease up.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

monster trout hell yea..if it didnt have spots id think it was a totuava


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

wavygravy said:


> I realize you guys run competing charters in the same area, but trash talking like a 12 year old online doesnt necessarily lead to more business. Im glad I booked with David when we did and we caught our share of nice fish, and he acted like an adult...


 No competing for me . Trash talking like a 12 year old ??? What the hell did you read? Grow up.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Man this guy has a lot of cheerleaders.


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Why do you guys get so worked up over those no fighting quitter fish anyway Hope to see you soon Blake for some drumming

Phil


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

savfish said:


> Why do you guys get so worked up over those no fighting quitter fish anyway Hope to see you soon Blake for some drumming
> 
> Phil


 I concur.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Like I said Blake....You need to remove the picture of my fish that you are holding from your Right Tide Charter web page. The 10 lb one I caught the day I took you out and taught you how to fish a 17 mr Mirrolure on my boat.. You don't bash a guy for no reason and then turn around and use a picture of his fish to promote your charter business......But I suppose in your mind that is O.K.....I think it speaks volumes.


----------



## cmh200 (Jan 3, 2012)

Never wrestle with a pig, you both get dirty and the pig likes it.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

cmh200 said:


> Never wrestle with a pig, you both get dirty and the pig likes it.


You joined 2 months ago and decided to make this your first post? REALLY?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

surf rat said:


> Like I said Blake....You need to remove the picture of my fish that you are holding from your Right Tide Charter web page. The 10 lb one I caught the day I took you out and taught you how to fish a 17 mr Mirrolure on my boat.. You don't bash a guy for no reason and then turn around and use a picture of his fish to promote your charter business......But I suppose in your mind that is O.K.....I think it speaks volumes.


Man you got a lot to say, Your telling me what to do now? I think I will keep the picture up since it bothers you so much. 10lb trout ...really, I think you need to re certify those bogas your using. How ever nobody bashed you. Pretty sure it was you that was looking for info the day I rode with you, SEEING HOW I FISHED THE DITCH FOR 20 YEARS BEFORE YOU CAME ALONG , yes you showed me how you fish with the 17 mr not the way I fish it, as stated before, when you harassed me on the other website through a private message. TOLD YOU BEFORE AND WILL TELL YOU AGAIN WHEN YOU START PAYING MY BILLS I WILL START CARING ABOUT WHAT YOU THINK. Is that your boat on my web page? IF the river ain't big enough for the both of us than I guess the internet isn't neither. I think that says volumes about you there buddy.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

:spam:opcorn:


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Who's bashing who?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

It was you that started this. I remember you saying that fish weighs 11 pounds...mabee you should get your eyeball calibrated...yes that is my boat and my fish that I caught on your website...I will post the origional before you croped me out of it for everyone to see...there are plenty of guys on here that can plainly see it is my boat...and you know as well as I do that My friend took the picture of you holding my fish. I would be ashamed. You are really not helping your reputation or your charter business here..Actually it dosen't suprise me. It must really bother you to see me catch all those fish in front of you in there. I am sure you will come back trying to say how you were minding your own business and I attacked you....That is about as lame as your picture holding my fish.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

opcorn: I have to agree with Blake. Live mullet be hard to beat and plus its free. I sure would hate to get snagged with a $20 lure. :beer:


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

I wish you the best, you sound miserable.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

haha.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Everybody knows y'all fotoshop all those pictures anyway...


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh we got big trout pics for days...


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Sure looks like Hester's boat to me from the G Loomis sticker to the blue wipe down rag he keeps under the console... gotta say I've never seen a happier posse, you grinin like one of his customers at the end of a day of fishing. Nice shot, hopefuly the Capt. can find the original to post up.
opcorn:


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

i thought fishing was supposed to be fun....stop wining and fish!

i mean really you guys fight like girls


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

Do folks really think this kind of activity acquires respect for themselves from others?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

compromise? hahaha...20$ mullet lure


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I will post it all right.....That is a mighty big grin. He must have been in a good mood from learning so much that day. It could only get better if we see him fishing with one of our lures. That wouldn't suprise me either.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

seeknfin said:


> Sure looks like Hester's boat to me from the G Loomis sticker to the blue wipe down rag he keeps under the console... gotta say I've never seen a happier posse, you grinin like one of his customers at the end of a day of fishing. Nice shot, hopefuly the Capt. can find the original to post up.
> opcorn:


Thanks for checking out the site, maybe you can book a trip with a real charter captain, rather than booking with a doctor pretending to be a charter captain, a part time one at that. Just so he can make his boat payment.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

surf rat said:


> I will post it all right.....That is a mighty big grin. He must have been in a good mood from learning so much that day.


 You taught me so much that day you pretended to be my friend , like nothing. Man its a trout get over it. So silly this internet stuff. Post your pic if you think that is going to vindicate something for you. You really ought to think before you speak. Dr.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Edited: You know the rules against spamming on here. Future infractions wil get you banned.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

chris storrs said:


> compromise? hahaha...20$ mullet lure


 Love it maybe I can troll it around in circles all day and spray garlic all over it. ha.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

wskitchen said:


> Do folks really think this kind of activity acquires respect for themselves from others?


 Were past the whole respect thing.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Blake all I can say is that I have fished with you and so have lots of my customers. You are not near the fisherman you seem to think you are in that river. Like me dislike me whatever. I know and you know there are plenty of guys in there that you could learn a thing or two from. Get over yourself man...you are acting like a washed up rock star.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Let me know when you learn how to throw a castnet and we will talk.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

ChesBay Jay said:


> You joined 2 months ago and decided to make this your first post? REALLY?


But it is true, I have met and fished with Dave and have heard a lot of great things about Blake, but this is not making either one look good, JMHO....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sounds like some manpons need to be changed, and that isn't the type of string pulling i come to this site for...lol


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Why on earth would I want to throw a cast net in there....We catch bigger Trout on lures and a heck of a lot more of them. Wake up man...We laugh about the meat chunkers in there. None of us guys want to catch a big Trout on a Minnow or Mullet. That is what is so funny about this. You want to try to make me out to be some kind of poser.You take your little jabs at me on every site I post on then pretend like you didn't do anything...You are sick..Get some help. I am done with this post...Hope you are happy Blake..Your day must be complete now.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I thought this was a fishing forum, Seems more like a yahoo chatroom 
SurfRat you don't need to reply to this crap. Everyone hates a Winner, and with the proof you display all the time. You are a winner. Keep up the great Guiding. if i ever come back to Va, i would definitely spend money to fish with you.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yall just need to do what a wise man once said: SHUT UP AND FISH. That is a nice fish if it was caught on a mullet so what? If it was caught on a lure then that makes it alll the more sweeter.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

:spam:opcorn:


----------



## itch2fish (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't post much here or on on any other board...can't tell (and don't really care) who fired the first shot, but this is some quality entertainment!


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

And I thought Capt. Hester was the troller, instead of Capt. Blake! Seems ole blakester has put out a line, made a presentation, and gotten a lot of hits.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

blakester said:


> Man this guy has a lot of cheerleaders.


When you treat people with respect, you get respect back. So having people speak up for him and you don't that says more about you than it does him.



surf rat said:


> Like I said Blake....You need to remove the picture of my fish that you are holding from your Right Tide Charter web page. The 10 lb one I caught the day I took you out and taught you how to fish a 17 mr Mirrolure on my boat.. You don't bash a guy for no reason and then turn around and use a picture of his fish to promote your charter business......But I suppose in your mind that is O.K.....I think it speaks volumes.


It does speak volumes about the guy. Fished beside him many times and walk away from a rod and come back to find your line has been cut and reeled up and he looks at you and says 'Dude, I think you got sharked". Really, did the shark reel up my line too when you stole the rig off of it?



blakester said:


> Man you got a lot to say, Your telling me what to do now? I think I will keep the picture up since it bothers you so much. 10lb trout ...really, I think you need to re certify those bogas your using. How ever nobody bashed you. Pretty sure it was you that was looking for info the day I rode with you, SEEING HOW I FISHED THE DITCH FOR 20 YEARS BEFORE YOU CAME ALONG , yes you showed me how you fish with the 17 mr not the way I fish it, as stated before, when you harassed me on the other website through a private message. TOLD YOU BEFORE AND WILL TELL YOU AGAIN WHEN YOU START PAYING MY BILLS I WILL START CARING ABOUT WHAT YOU THINK. Is that your boat on my web page? IF the river ain't big enough for the both of us than I guess the internet isn't neither. I think that says volumes about you there buddy.


Your reputatation speaks for itself Blake. Unfortunately the reputation you have is so poor it's a wonder you even get a charter. Can you fish? Sure. Do you know where to find fish? Sure. Would I pay money to spend a day or a half day with you? Hell no!


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

How about you both give me free charters and Ill decide who is the best...... clear this up once and for all! :beer:


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

dav3b1t said:


> How about you both give me free charters and Ill decide who is the best...... clear this up once and for all! :beer:


 HAHAHA hot damn.. there is the perfect answer!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I've got to agree with you, "quality enterainment."


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK guys, the only folks with a dog in this fight has said they are gonna back off and drop it. Might not be a bad idea all the way around.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Then why are u showing a pic 5yrs old,, I an sure u dont need high dollar lures to catch trout since its been like shooting tuna in a barrel but
the hook up rate may be better


9


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

lil red jeep said:


> When you treat people with respect, you get respect back. So having people speak up for him and you don't that says more about you than it does him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stole your rig , now that's funny. My reputation is poor because of idiots like you, that are a joke to the fishing community in it self and have no idea what your talking about. I Pick and choose my charters and if you own a boat and live in Virginia I will not be taking you fishing on my boat. Are you smart enough to figure out Why ? PROBABLY NOT. Should I call you Skunk King? Let me know if your neighbor can catch more than one trout a lifetime over 12lbs. Do I want 300lb idiots on my boat, that would be a direct hell no. YOU ARE THE JOKE. Cheer on .


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

blakester said:


> I stole your rig , now that's funny. My reputation is poor because of idiots like you, that are a joke to the fishing community in it self and have no idea what your talking about. I Pick and choose my charters and if you own a boat and live in Virginia I will not be taking you fishing on my boat. Are you smart enough to figure out Why ? PROBABLY NOT. Should I call you Skunk King? Let me know if your neighbor can catch more than one trout a lifetime over 12lbs. Do I want 300lb idiots on my boat, that would be a direct hell no. YOU ARE THE JOKE. Cheer on .


I don't know Blake, did you steal my rig? It's all good if you did though. I even think I gave you some credit for knowing where and how to catch fish but the name calling is something new here. Thats O.K. too I guess.I can walk out and fish anywhere I please and know that no matter who I'm talking to I have one thing you can't claim to have.....integrity. Look it up!


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

this is funny .... keep going . i dont care who caught it its a nice fish.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

lil red jeep said:


> I don't know Blake, did you steal my rig? It's all good if you did though. I even think I gave you some credit for knowing where and how to catch fish but the name calling is something new here. Thats O.K. too I guess.I can walk out and fish anywhere I please and know that no matter who I'm talking to I have one thing you can't claim to have.....integrity. Look it up!


You act as if you know me which you do not, BUT YOU SURE DO LIKE LOOKING AT MY PROFILE FOR SOME REASON? I never claim to have anything other than catching 100 specks over 12lbs( MAKES FOR A TERRIBLE REPUTATION) which you or your neighbor will never be able to say. Not bad for a meat chucker, the funny thing is the plastic tossers baits will never have a electrical pulse. I since a lot of jealously in this thread and it has been very entertaining to say the least. Love me hate me what ever, IT'S BEEN FUN!!!! Never seen so much white water in the spread, nice. How's that for integrity. See you in the fall!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

What a mean thing to say to Jeep. I like Jeep and he can fish on my boat anytime. You must be really upset at all these guys saying all these ugly things about you. Check out my friend Marks post on all those Trout they caught on our new lures today.......It might make you feel better....By the way if you ever learned to catch fish anywhere other than the same corner of the Cove you have fished for the last 20 years it wouldn't be such a big deal bringing guys with boats fishing. I would think a real Charter Captian would have more than one or two spots to fish.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Shooter said:


> OK guys, the only folks with a dog in this fight has said they are gonna back off and drop it. Might not be a bad idea all the way around.


And thats why we all look to shooter for guidence. So now if there are any more hard feelings we can settle them over a :beer: Just not to many cause then you end up with a squatch or like this:--|


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

im just letting you two know that you sound like a bunch of my 18 year old pvts fighting over bullshyt..... this is making me want to delete my PnS account. good think brian and pete are here to post fishing reports.or ide never come back. by the way you can thorw pretty much anything at the hot ditch and catch speck pretty much any day. surf rat you make some amazing lures and blake i bet your an awsome fisherman too, so go catch fish and post a report. or you two should try setteling this thing on the river ...set a time and date and who ever outfishes who gets the credit he deserves. if not shut up jeesh!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

It is madness.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

i say fish it out one day for the title !!! blake? rat? what do you guys say?


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

You both suck. I am the greatest. Ever. 

Carry on. Nothing else to see here folks.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

He would cheat.. What about a Duel...I have a better Idea...Lets see who caught the Biggest Trout in there this year.....here is mine.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

cmh200 said:


> Never wrestle with a pig, you both get dirty and the pig likes it.


 I rest my case


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

hey surfrat you got any Tyrnos 30's u wanna get rid of?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*reels*

I will have a couple this summer.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Not having a pony in the race , I can see a little of what happend to me when I first got on this site;;

I got into a arguement with a long time member about spinning with braid vs convetional , casting ,, it got heated I was new felt their was some piling on and I would not let it die
Listening in on the thread was tommy farmer and he decided to put that to a test and the person even sent him reels , well the coventional won but thier were still questions and heated discusions between them 2 who knew each other, tommy retested and results were the same,, and shortly after that the guy pulled off the site,, *it was a loss to this site*
In hind site i should have been more respectfull and tacfull on my approach if I had it would have been win win , nothing was gained the other way



9


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll come right out and say it. The reason I ever said a word in this thread is surf rat is a neighbor of mine and a friend. Not once have I fished on his boat, but know many who have chartered with him and his reputation speaks for it's self. Then to see Blake come on here posting up old pictures (not just the one in this thread, but many old pics) and try to pass them off as recent to show what he can do. No one has ever argued that Blake couldn't fish cause he knows his stuff. WHat has griped my ass is how he goes about bashing others to try to make himself look better in the process. Why would any other business try to promote what it does by showing the efforts of another person and pass it off as something they accomplished? Like I said before, it comes down to one word. INTEGRITY and Blake just doesn't have it. Keep doing what you do surf rat.


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

OK.....tomorrow noon...... Lynnhaven Duck side.........I'll show everyone how to throw a Mirrolure S25MR....with and without suspend dots......


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

lil red jeep said:


> I'll come right out and say it. The reason I ever said a word in this thread is surf rat is a neighbor of mine and a friend. Not once have I fished on his boat, but know many who have chartered with him and his reputation speaks for it's self. Then to see Blake come on here posting up old pictures (not just the one in this thread, but many old pics) and try to pass them off as recent to show what he can do. No one has ever argued that Blake couldn't fish cause he knows his stuff. WHat has griped my ass is how he goes about bashing others to try to make himself look better in the process. Why would any other business try to promote what it does by showing the efforts of another person and pass it off as something they accomplished? Like I said before, it comes down to one word. INTEGRITY and Blake just doesn't have it. Keep doing what you do surf rat.


 YOU HIT THE NAIL DEAD ON THE HEAD It baffles me as well how a business owner would attempt to build his business by bashing the competition. Sure he may have fished the "ditich" for 20 years and had some success, but to post old pictures in an attempt to drum up buisness appears to be pretty desperate to me. Most would applaud anothers success even if the were totally green with envy. Maybe one day Blake will grow up and see the light. Maybe someone should send a copy of " How to Win Friends and Influence People". Lately most posts are a jab at the success of Capt. Dave Hester and Fishy Business Charters. *If Blake's business is suffering he has no one to blame but himself. * 

Thanks jeep for nailing it...


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

not sure what the QUESTION is here, who can catch more fish? , or whats catches more fish? My personal preference is , if it takes live bait to catch the fish,I'm throwing live bait, if its cut bait, I'm throwing cut bait.BUT if I can catch them on a lure, I'll fish a lure way before I fish bait.That said, if I can catch them on a fly ,then I throwing flies all day long.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

+
It always baffles me when the folks that have the less to do with it have the most to say.

Just waitting for someone to cross that line.

Do I hear Hat in the background?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

ain't me this time.......


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Shooter*

I hear you... I think everything has been said .


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

nice well keep me in mind il shoot you a pm in a few months


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

I have to chime in here also.I know Blake and i can tell you that i respect Blake because of what he has taught me. I have watched and learned. Pier ,boat ,surf. Blake is not just a good fisherman but a good person. He may be on here giving some a hard time. But I think if its not your game why jump in and play. Also anyone here that is jumping in want to give the rest of us the skinny on why you are so upset with him. I have seen a little bashing on both sides.I thought it was just that time of year.



> Never wrestle with a pig, you both get dirty and the pig likes it./QUOTE] Funny but true.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Man I feel like I'm back in the Bayou.....

opcorn::beer:


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

AM I missing something. Are you required to by his plugs to fish with him? If not what's all the fuss about.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Best Thread Ever. Sticky this thing so that in 10 years when specks in the ditch are a thing of the past, we can all laugh about how great it was to kill 50 a day and argue about who's ten pounder was bigger. Blake, I respect but I've never fished with. I could dig up some old threads ripping surf rat for killing so many ER specks. Threads that both Blake and I posted in. Surf Rat, I would never fish with, because he has been raping the ER for years and is proud of it. Remember 5 years ago when the buzzword was "shhhhh...theres no fish in the ditch...."? Well, in a few years in will be "sh!t, there really are no fish in the ditch".
Just my .02
My dead horse is beaten


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

virginia boy 1 said:


> Best Thread Ever. Sticky this thing so that in 10 years when specks in the ditch are a thing of the past, we can all laugh about how great it was to kill 50 a day and argue about who's ten pounder was bigger. Blake, I respect but I've never fished with. I could dig up some old threads ripping surf rat for killing so many ER specks. Threads that both Blake and I posted in. Surf Rat, I would never fish with, because he has been raping the ER for years and is proud of it. Remember 5 years ago when the buzzword was "shhhhh...theres no fish in the ditch...."? Well, in a few years in will be "sh!t, there really are no fish in the ditch".
> Just my .02
> My dead horse is beaten[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

It never fails. The annual end of February beginning of March cabin fever squabbling bonanza on P&S. I have been around this site for a decade and it literally never fails. Pull it out of afterburner fellas, the fish will be back in soon enough.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sad state of affairs that a call for action on the Main Forum of this board about what is going on in Hatteras has garnered 1300 views in over 2 weeks and a pissing contest between 2 guides on the Va forum has 2700 in 3 days. Explains why we are where we at on Hatteras, guys would rather watch a bitch fight than get involved in something important...


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Yeah, I see tons of commercial nets, long lines and haul seines in the ditch. Commercial guys are brutal. Yeah, 50 fish was an exaggeration, it should be 30 or 40, depending on if they keep the captain's quota or not...unless it's 2 half day limit charters (if he does half days), in which case it could be 70 fish, depending on the time of year. Search my post history. I've replied about this before, and it's a touchy subject for me. I've seen charters, recreational anglers, etc. demolish a population. The greys used to be thick behind the 4th, with easy limits jigging stingsilvers. They are toast now. I'm sorry to say that I did more damage than most people on this population of fish. It's not always the commercial guys. OINK


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2008)

*Er*

Fish and Game sets the bag limit for how many fish you can keep, until they change it I feel an angler can make his own decision on how many fish he going to keep... Tackle, gas, and maintenance is not free.

My goal is to get the fish in the boat, lures, soft bait, live mullet and cut bait. It's nothing more exciting seeing and hearing a trout come up and pop a 10 inch mullet.

Blake and David need to get together and fix this dispute especially if they are going to continue to fish the ER, I've fished with Blake on Sand Bridge Pier/ER a great angler and I've heard nothing but great things about Hester.... Remember: DON'T HATE THE PLAYERS, HATE THE GAME!!!!!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

seeknfin said:


> I would have to say David was most likely, the biggest example given for what was going on at the "ditch". With pictured proof here as well as other sites, most likely helped with the decision for the reduction to the current Speckled trout limit in the "ditch". Really do you guys think he was the only one responsible for folks catching a 10 fish limits of trout? I think not. Further more to my knowledge he has never chartered more than 3 people. So unless you are accusing him of poaching 50 fish is a bit of an exaggreations ( please notice I didnot say slanderious which maybe unlawful). Let me carry this one step beyond the obvious. Are some of you so naive as think commercials are not banging on the fish in the ditch. Where do you guys think the fish at the local tidewater area fish markets come from, China? Fishy Business Charters and David Hester may make themselves easy targets for internet fodder for posting pictures of legal catches but you yahoos really need to get clued in on who's doing what. Sounding OFF with your 2 cents when you are either ill informed or not informed at all is not very constuctive in any since of the word... And, as it has been written atleast twice in this post, " If you wrestled with a pig, you and the pig both end up muddy and the pig enjoys it".
> 
> I'm just sayin....


Speaking of throwing in $.02 worth........


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

In 10 years the fish will be gone because the power plant will be closed. Fish get poached all the time, its our job to report it or else we suffer when the fish are gone. As far as charters, its not their fault they can keep so many fish, they don't make the size and limit law, they just follow the laws.


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

IMHO, I still think there will be speck fishing if the plant closes. Mainly in the river. I've caught them in cccold water well away from the discharge.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

surffshr said:


> AM I missing something. Are you required to by his plugs to fish with him? If not what's all the fuss about.


 That’s funny No you don't need to buy the plug they are not available yet but will be for 18.50.

Unless you glean this site for posts over the last five years it would be hard to figure. Basically it is about two charter Capt.’s fishing the same body of water. One being the better of the two is relative new comer, the other having rec fished it for over 20 year’s feels he has claim and the better fisherman of the two. Five years ago David fishing from shore is catching sometimes limits of paper fish and posting pictures. Blake taking offense starts a campaign of negative posts and replies.
Then David purchases a quiet 4 stroke Yamaha driven, 24 foot custom built Privateer, built to his specification with twin tab trolling motor a real fishing machine.. Soon after he gets his Capt.’s License and Fishy Business Charters is born. Posts here and other sites of happy customers and fish followed. Blake gets his Capt.’s license and starts Right tide charter...
As for those saying there should be a truce, David did befriend Blake by taking him out on his boat and teaching Blake how to fish Mirro lure MR 17 when the trout bite slowed on live bait. David was using MR 17's and having great success with it. In fact Blake's home page shows him on David's boat holding a fish that David had caught that day on a MR 17.
Soon after David began posting Charter photos and I guess Blake couldn't stand it he and his crew were back at the negative posts. Same crap you're seeing here you're raping our resources, poaching, not really a charter captain because you're not full time, you’re a fish killer, we can’t catch no fish because of you.... To make things even worse Blake apparently isn't catching fish or as many, or is having boat issues, or tackle issues, while David is being sought out and sponsored by tackle companies, as a direct result of happy customers. Cancelling charters then keeping their deposit and keeping a full days charter pay when you have boat issues and can’t catch fish is no way to run a charter business. 
Present day you have a successful Charter Capt. that has discovered handmade baits by Mark Spencer. Encourages Mark to go into business with him, and with a bait that will have a selling price of 18.50 seems to be a further irritant to Blake and crew. Again another jab of a post directed at David Hester, Capt. of Fishy Business Charters and now part owner of Custom Inshore Lures.

David's business has been built on excellent customer service and integrity qualities every successful business is built on. Excuses for failures, poor customer service, are no way to build a business. Taking pot shots and jabs or getting your buddies to at your competition only makes you and your business look desperate and weak. I don’t think attempting to build your business by demeaning your competition is very smart business practice.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Read em and weep.*

This is the deal folks like it or not here comes the truth, can you handle it,, we will see.

I had Jerry Accock on my boat about three years ago as a free charter in return for him doing a article in the Sportsman magazine on me an the Elizabeth river. Free advertising who wouldn't? We had a great day and the biggest fish for the day was a rat 9lber. Needless to say he was stoked and wrote a great article. A month goes by and he calls me and says Blake I had such a great day I would like to build you a a free website needless to say, I was stoked. He said all I need from u is some pictures and some info. I said no problem and gave him the pass word to my Photo bucket, which has about 10'000 trout pics. All released mind you.

So a couple weeks goes by and I get the call hey Blake your site is done check it out....Well to my surprise outa all those pics, there's the pic of me holding Hester's trout on his boat all 7lbs of it and if I called it a 11lber I was on some heavy drugs and do not recall such statement. I told him there could be a problem with set picture and after I told him the story we both started laughing.

The day in question , oh the day I fished with Hester.
I was invited by Hester to fish his boat, he said hey man I gotta show you this hot new lure I'm fishing. Which at this point in my life ,we were not exactly friends but not exactly enemy's either . So I get on the boat and its a super slow day and I mean slowwwww. Maybe 5 fish caught that day between the two of us. At that point the 17mr mirror lure had been out for about two years and knew of it but could care less as I have no interest catching a trout under 10lbs. I think at this point I had been fishing the "ditch" for 19 years and I had 88 trout over 12lbs and when I say I , I mean we ,as in the people I fished with Dad , neighbors, friends, etc.

We fished hard that day and to be quite honest I was not impressed with the lure...towards the end of the day he catches set fish and dumps it into his live well. So he see's his buddy's Sheldon and Bob and said we need to go over there and show them this trout and that they had never seen a trout this big in real life. Which I thought was funny seeing how they had done chartered him about 20 times. So I'm laughing pretty good at this point , and we roll up to em and he says hey Blake grab that trout and hold it up so they can see em , winds blowing about 25 and he's driving the boat, I said its your trout you grab em and show em,,,I cant I'm driving the boat ,,so against all my beliefs I grab the fish and show em. Hester says hey give that pig to Sheldon and let him tag em I think I'm gonna finally let one go. The fish gets tagged and they hand the fish back over and Sheldon says hold that thing up I'm gonna get a picture and he did and there you go. I had no control over what picture Jerry Accock put on my free website at that particular time. It was not a big deal to me and still isn't.

Onward
This is my take on charter fishing call it old school ,new school what ever. I mated on the back of sport boats for a long time to earn my Captain's license and never seen a captain jump down off the bridge and yell at the charter my fish!!! Not once. I grew up on the eastern shore and got to fish with the likes of Jack Brady and Claud Rodgers probably the two best inshore guides this state will ever see. They taught me early on that you do not fish on a charter you guide. The concept was not lost on me or the other 99% of the charter captain's I know. So in my mind this is pretty basic knowledge when you are chartering your the "guide" not the "angler". You never angle, I CAN SHOW YOU HOW TO CATCH THE FISH BUT YOU ARE THE "ANGLER".

Anybody who has ever chartered Captain/Dr. Hester for trout can attest to this, I'm not bashing here just stating the facts. This is one of the problems I have with Captain/Dr. Hester he breaks the most basic of golden rules there is on every TROUT charter he gets. He somehow thinks its o.k. to fish on his trout charters and catch the fish he hooks,,, on your nickle.
How many times have I read that it was a honor for me to net your your fish Captain/Dr. Hester, or he says my arms are sore I caught so many on this trip, At this point you are no longer the "guide" you are the "angler" and you just turned your charter into your first mate. Bull****. Saying things like I have to keep my pulse on the bite, again more bull****. 

Another thing that gets my goat is the Dr. Jekyll/ Mr. Hyde effect. Example. 
I watched him go up to countless boats , just last year and tell them to throw their trout back because the trout fishery here is hurting so bad. Only to watch him kill every trout he catches this year. Well I guess he figured he could catch a trout this year, and get more charters by piling them up on the transom for all to see. Again more bull****. If he would have been there more than than the last 5 years and compiled some data , he would know that every year we have a hurricane skim us or hit us the trout fishing there is outstanding. Basic knowledge in my mind. Can Captain/Dr. Hester catch a trout ,you betcha. Is he a real Charter Captain, well you decide.

Trout fishing for me has never been about the glory or making my boat payment. Caught my first one at ten years old with Gary Say on the eastern shore in Hungers Creek. When I turned 16 and moved back to this side of the water and soon discovered the "Ditch" it was love at first bite. Its always come easy to me for some reason and I to was a lure fisherman at the start, and with the abundance of mullet in the place at the time, it did not take me long to figure out that giant trout love ,,giant mullet. I am a very observant person , always have been, and when we started live baiting for these fish we could not believe the amount of 7 to 10lb trout we would catch in a single day.( Even with the poor hook up ratio) At first I must admit that the hook up ratio was poor , but soon applied my offshore knowledge and discovered that bridling these large baits was the ticket and watched our hook up ratio sky rocket. Go figure. It was never my intention to fill peoples coolers up with small trout. As a guide it was my intent to put you on the biggest trout of your life, get the picture and watch her swim off. Ive always been a sport fisherman and let my charters know that up front. Your trophy is the picture. Get it. I was also smart enough to know that every trout that you catch and keep is one less you will be catching on your next outing. This place went off for years with very little pressure from other anglers. IT IS BUT A MERE SHADOW OF IT'S FORMER SELF.

Do I blame any one person or reason for the demise of this fishery, no. The only constant in nature is change , and I'm good with that. Is there still giants there to be caught, you betcha. Am I desperate for charters, no. Do I cheat, well maybe a little. Do I advertise on this site with old pictures so I can get charters, no. Do I hate anyone, no. Did I cut little red jeeps line and steal his short rig, no. Did I generously crank in his line after he got sharked and was not paying attention , yes. Did he still have his shock leader, yes. If I would have cut his line it would have been at the reel and not at the end of his shock leader. Do I wear stretchy pants , no. (insert laugh here) Do I need my friends to come on here and defend my honor, no. Do I have a dog in this fight, you betcha. Do I have integrity, tons. Am I a fisherman, you betcha. Is there somebody on the river that could show me a thing or two, I doubt it. Am I a washed up rock star, no. Did I bash Hester, well maybe a little. Does he have a big ego and is use to people kissing his ass, yes. Do I love the internet, you betcha. 

Here's a few stats to ponder over. 
Most release citations in one day,76 with Captain Jake Hiles of matador Sport fishing.
My best single big trout day 5 over 12lbs.
Dad's best big trout day 3 over 12lbs. 
Most trout caught in one day 252.
Exactly 100 trout over 12lbs in 23 seasons.
Keeping a log book , PRICELESS.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

seeknfin said:


> that’s funny no you don't need to buy the plug they are not available yet but will be for 18.50.
> 
> Unless you glean this site for posts over the last five years it would be hard to figure. Basically it is about two charter capt.’s fishing the same body of water. One being the better of the two is relative new comer, the other having rec fished it for over 20 year’s feels he has claim and the better fisherman of the two. Five years ago david fishing from shore is catching sometimes limits of paper fish and posting pictures. Blake taking offense starts a campaign of negative posts and replies.
> Then david purchases a quiet 4 stroke yamaha driven, 24 foot custom built privateer, built to his specification with twin tab trolling motor a real fishing machine.. Soon after he gets his capt.’s license and fishy business charters is born. Posts here and other sites of happy customers and fish followed. Blake gets his capt.’s license and starts right tide charter...
> ...


 Your so right man you got it all figured out. KUDOS.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Better yet call me,the truth shall set you free grass hopper. 757-373-6034 We will see if your so big when your not hiding behind your key board.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Im stealing peoples deposits, you should go back and edit that because my lawyer is itching to sue somebody for slander. Your a idiot. And sound very desperate to defend your buddy. Have at it cup cake.


----------

